# First post!



## davidscheff (Sep 16, 2020)

I have finally decided to bid adieu to my lurking days and join the community. I will be getting married in one year if things fall into places. See you all around soon. Cheers😌


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi. Welcome.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to Tam..congrats on your upcoming marriage!!!!


----------

